# School lunches?



## Claire (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm curious now.  I don't have children, and am 55 years old.  I read columns and watch news programs.  Do kids seriously get junk food at school?  I hated milk (still wouldn't drink a glass of milk if paid to do so), but for most of my life, milk was the only drink served at lunch.  Water came from a fountain we all drank from.  For the most part, my mom (or once I hit a certain age, I) packed my lunch.  School lunch was so ... yuck!  When I got to California again (age 16), we could get junk food at lunch if we wanted.  But are they feeding that to children now (sorry, don't think high school kids are really children).


----------



## luvs (Oct 12, 2010)

when in private, Catholic schooling we got this-
-steak nugs
-sloppy-joe
-crinkle-cut fries; smushed potato/indespensible amounts of kep-utch or butter
-creamed turkey/buscuits; boxed potato flakes
sammiches; i desised hoagies day 
-potato-bar; this was a delicacy 2 us; cheese sauce in abundant amounts,  broccoli........
-ucky, overcooked veggies that we werte oft made 2 ingest despite hunger being un-there
-then,after-lunch, (if a kiddo cleaed thier tray, that is) chips & that 4 a quarter
-then we'd buy freezer treats; eclairs & that
-on Lenten fridays, we would purchase fish-fry items, & macaroni/cheese & that sammiches & that jive
-chix on usually stale-ish bread (chopped/formed) & copious amounts of mayonnaise, though that was that ucky kinda mayonnaise!
-baloney/cheese singles/apples/other fruits when i made my own lunches
-milk/juices if milk got a tot ill

then in mid-schooling; mostly
burgers. ucky burgers.
i began 2 keep my lunch $$ & purchase nicotine w/ that, rather than thier flimsy excuses 4 food;
& that food was so very uck that i've taken the rest from my mind & that,~ i view my cookng-lady-buddy-pal saying, ' OOPS!' while intentionally making a cookie 2 cookies, or halving a brownie lol. 

luved that. 'ohhhlllll"' she'd say. this is yours, now, as we won't sell those  she used 2 beg 2 let me let her adopt me~


----------



## licia (Oct 12, 2010)

I have an eleven year old grandson and it seems like every time I ask him what he had for lunch it is chicken nuggets. I don't know if that is available every day or I just happen to ask him on that day. Lately his mom has started packing his lunch and he seems happier with that. She gives him a variety of food so we certainly feel better about that.


----------



## luvs (Oct 12, 2010)

& then there was rotini w/ meatsauce/cheese pseudo-cheese); grilled cheeses, pizza-burgers, & cobblers


----------



## daniellecharmaine (Oct 13, 2010)

It really depends on where they go to school. Most private schools will have decent lunches because people are paying good money for it, but if the chil goes to a public school in a bad distrect then more than likely they will have a horrible lunch with not much variety. Most schools for kids dont sale junk food until they get into high school because there parents are paying for the lunches. Now most high schools dont sale much junk food in their vending machines. Really it just depends on the school and the district they live in.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 13, 2010)

Public schools must meet federal nutrition standards in what is offered in order to receive funding.  That said, it is a challenge to meet those standards with dishes the child will eat.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Oct 13, 2010)

My kids loved hot food in a wide mouth thermos.  However, they disliked having to hang on to the thermos after eating.  They liked being unencumbered, throwing away 100% disposable lunches.  They also hated bringing home the thermos and rinsing it out.  I insisted that they at least rinse it out.  So, one gravitated to cafeteria food and the other to sandwich sack lunches.   No brilliant ideas here.


----------



## MrFizz (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe most carbonated drinks are off the menu for school kids now. Probably a good thing.


----------



## paperwhite (Oct 13, 2010)

*lunch in Australia*

Private and public schools most people bring their own lunch.

In Jnr Primary, only water is allowed. Flavoured milk and fruit juice is offered as a fund-raiser on Fridays (or a cup of frozen juice + disposable spoon in summer)

At mid morning, kids have fruit break and the MUST eat a piece of fresh fruit, dried fruit is not allowed.

nuts are not allowed in most schools

Lunch orders are available, mostly sandwiches and rolls with a choice of fillings. HOwever junk stuff such as Hot dogs, pies pasties and sausage rolls are available.
small treats such as a finger bun, a small donut, small custard tart are available. 
Hardly any kids have lunch orders more than once a week. Its expensive and your child has to order it on the day by writing their name, room number and items on a brown paper bag, and leave the money in the bag, and remember to put it in the lunch order basket at school reception. Its quite problematic for the under-8s so they don't tend to form the habit unless youre silly enough to do it for them.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 14, 2010)

My 9yr old takes lunch almost everyday.The stuff they serve at shool isn't too bad though.A typical lunch has 5 different entrees to choose from.

Todays was:
Baked chicken
Quesadillas
Whole grain chicken corn dog
Minnie Mouse salad (Your guess is good as mine)
Turkey Ham and cheese on whole wheat

Tomorrows:
whole grain penne alfredo
Low fat mozzerela or peperoni pizza
Turkey sloppy joe
Black bean salad
roasted turkey wrap with cheese

This is a public school in CA.
Lunch cost is 2.75 

My daughter says a lot of the food is not tasty so she prefers to take hers.Kids who bring their lunch can still get free fruit or veggies.Kids who have nothing can get a cheese or pb and j sandwich lunch.

My nieces private school (catholic) has a new policy that they must bring home all lunch wrappers to encourage not using disposable items.


----------



## Rudi Xeno (Oct 14, 2010)

*School Lunch - Palm Beach County, FL*

In our Middle Schools, the school lunch program is actually quite good serving nutritious yet well prepared foods. My daughter, however usually prefers to bring her own lunch from home. Most often I'll pack a sandwich of Boar's Head cold cuts with tomatoes and lettuce on a Sandwich Thin and include a fruit or fruit cup for a snack. Other times, she'll ask for a thermos of dinner leftovers. Yesterday she brought Chicken Cordon Bleu and roasted brussel sprouts. A pretty sophisticated palate for a 13 year-old.


----------

